# Looking for a good Nursery in ARizona area



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

just moved to the Mesa area... anyone know of a good nursery... some more then home depot and lowes


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

For like vivarium plants or just plants and trees in general?


----------



## wikiwakawakawee (Jan 24, 2013)

If just for regular plants, try "moon valley nurseries" they have a great selection of plants and a lot of locations here.


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Go to the plant stand Arizona. It's on baseline and 28th if memory serves correct. 


Smiling when unhappy makes you happier. 
Transcribed via Siri.


----------



## hydromaestro (Nov 6, 2014)

A&P nursery is also a good one that's on baseline and the 60 I believe


----------



## surferseatsharks (Jan 19, 2016)

There is a large nursery on I-10 near Central that has lots of orchids and house plants.


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

???? I-10 near Central? Know the name of that one?


----------



## Fishtank100 (Oct 16, 2016)

Check out Dig it it's an urban nursery major cross streets are 16th st and thomas 
Just north of thomas on 16th st. Very cool place have all kinds of plants.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If you have any interest in the hobby (I know you've been in/out at least once/twice??) you may want to check out SWFG.

Folks there might be able to direct you to some good places as well.

s


----------

